# Dark Strategies' Necron Army Log



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings from Dark Strategies,

Currently, I am upping my Necron army to 2000 points, so I figured I would start an army log. The below images are samples of my army thus far just to get you caught up. I will post each army selection as a separate reply with some comments on each. In a separate thread Dark Strategies' Bad Moonz Army Log, there will be the same set up soon, so be sure to check back if you have a mind to look at some Orks. 

I will start off showcasing the ever popular Monolith, I currently only run one of these monstrosities in my 1500 point army. Interesting detail on this model is that I installed LED's to light up the Matrix Crystal on top. Along with the light, the base as been extended and modified to fit a rotating mechanism inside. This allows the Monolith to float ominously over the battlefield playing up to its fluff. 

If you would like to see the Monolith in motion check out the below link.





Hope you enjoy!


Dark Strategies


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

that is absolutely rediculous!
Words can do no justice to that piece, have some rep


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Necron Lord with Destroyer Body*

The second installment in my log is the Necron Lord with the Destroyer Body. I usually always field this HQ surrounded by six Wraiths. This Lord comes equipped with the obvious Destroyer Body and Resurrection Orb along with a Phase Shifter for some extra safety. 

Two minor conversions are included on this model. First, the Warscythe blade is the Nightbringer's, I did this because why would a scythe not look like a scythe! In addition, the back part of the staff is extended with a sighting scope from a Space Marine Devastator Squad. If you look closely in the Lord's right hand, he is holding the Resurrection Orb attached to a chain. I did this conversion so if I ever wanted to not use the Orb it is removable. (Not that I would be so stupid to not include it in a game!).


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Necron Lord*

While I'm talking Necron Lords, my next entry is my support Lord. He stays close to my Immortals and Warriors and provides the much needed We Will Be Back support. Towards the end of the game he usually sees some action in Close Combat.

Again, two minor conversions made to this model. First is the removable Resurrection Orb on its chain. Second, I clipped of the top of the Emporer's Champion's sword (HERESY!...) and plugged in on the end of the Lord's Staff of Light. Why you ask?... Because I can, thats why. :grin:


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Necron Warriors*

We all know what these metallic daemons look like, but its an army log so I'm showing them anyway. They make up the core of my army same as the many Necron armies out there. 

The only thing to note on these models, is that I decided to paint the Gaux energy onto the green rods to add some action and play up to their fluff.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Heavy Destroyers*

Ah, the Heavy Destroyers, not always peoples most favorite choice. But guess what? I like them, especially with the new edition's vehicle damage rules. My Necron army needs some extra punching power against armor and thats what these guys do. If they are still standing "hovering" at the end of the game, they turbo-boost to contend objectives.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Wraiths*

Attention Necron players!!! If you don't use these sly, infantry cleaving, scalpel precise, intimidating, metallic ghosts... you should. I believe in fielding a well rounded Necron force when playing friendly competition games at the local club and what better Close Combat choice to follow my Destroyer mounted Lord around with.

The conversions made on these beasts involve extending their metal tails to an extreme and adding a blade at the end. When reading about Wraiths, this is what I pictured them looking like. The conversion was completed by attaching a thin wire to the end of the model and coating it in green stuff. Before it was completely dry, I sliced it to create the segmented appearance. Viola! you now have posable tails! The blade at the ends are scything talons from Tyranids.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Scarab Swarms*

These little scuttling buggers are often mistakingly ignored during a game until its too late. Always a good first wave assault to tie up infantry you don't want to deal with quite just yet.

Nothing crazy here, just straight up Scarabs!


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Necrons . Immortals*

Ah yes... the walking versions of Destroyers. This emotionless squad of Immortals tags along with the support lord awaiting the moment when the Veil of Darkness brings them to their harvesting. Likeable firepower + adequate toughness = makes Dark Strategies happy :so_happy:

Thats it for todays catching up, I hope you enjoyed. The next entry will be some additions I'm working on currently. This will include a squad of Destroyers, the mighty C'tan the Nightbringer, and some objective markers.

Until next time, happy painting.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice to see a necron log, and a really pretty one at that. +rep

Your army looks really well painted and excellently presented. Looking forward to your nightbringer, what else are you working on?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Your necrons are great, keep up the good work. Im particularly fond of the lightning pattern you did over their gauss weapons. Sick. +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely work. I agree with Varakir, it is good to see some of the metal dudes. I have allways been partial to necrons. Love the whole concept. The monolith is suitably sinister and the conversions are appropriate and well done. The destroyer lord is magnificent. The only thing that i can fault it the size of the chain on the res orbs. I think it needs to be finer. Other than that i am a huge fan of your metallic walking dead.
Rep for the great work. The borders and titles on you pics are a really nice touch as well.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all the rep. To answer your question, this week I am working on seven Destroyers to add to my 2000 point total for the Necrons. I also am finishing two Ork Nobz with Power Klaws and an Ork Runtherd for my Gretchin. After that, its probably onto to two Ork Trukks!


----------

